# Opal color pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

This is my opal color - English long face pigeon - it's a color project





best regards


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are cool looking, nice colors


----------



## darren preston (Dec 15, 2011)

i like the cream bar


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank You all


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

egpigeon said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my opal color - English long face pigeon - it's a color project
> 
> ...


is this the one that they called angry birds?

and i see a ghost in your signature


----------

